# Eye op pup



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well our new puppy Loki needs to have his eye removed on Wednesday.
It is the result of the cat taking a dislike and us not being able to stop it in time, all it took was one swipe from the cat. 
Needless to say we feel pretty bad about it, especially as it is going to cost us 
£450 to have the eye removed


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

poor pup. The cat must be pretty stressed


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*poor puppy*

What a terrible thing to happen.How are you going to deal with the cat/dog relationship?Hope the op goes as well as possible and you are able to install harmony.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

robstaine said:


> poor pup. The cat must be pretty stressed


Not particularly she is a grumpy cat in general, and the pup showed a lil interest in her and she wanted him nowhere near.

We will be trying to keep them apart for now atleast.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: Poor puppy, try clipping the cats claws


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Please refer to Reapers sig on how to stop this happening again.


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd definitley keep them seperate until the dog learns some 'manners' and the cat learns to cope with the new arrival. 

I have to say, I am so shocked about how you have reacted to the situation you are in, seems to me as if the worst part for you is that it's costing you £450. No-one enjoys paying money out unexpectedly but the money should be the least of your worries. Your poor dog is barely 9 weeks old and it's going to have to cope with 1 eye.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

why are you shocked? his cat scratched his dog and it's losing its eye as a result. The operation is going to cost £450. 
The dog will cope perfectly well with one eye but regardless of that £450 is still a lot of money. I had to fork out over £600 for Rio to have his jaw removed, and like the OP i was gutted at having to spend it... Not because it more important than my dog, but because my dog needed his jaw removing in it was going to cost me £600+ 


His dog needs its eye removing and having to pay £450 to have it done isn't going to make him feel any better on top of what's happened.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

tortoise_dude said:


> I'd definitley keep them seperate until the dog learns some 'manners' and the cat learns to cope with the new arrival.
> 
> I have to say, I am so shocked about how you have reacted to the situation you are in, seems to me as if the worst part for you is that it's costing you £450. No-one enjoys paying money out unexpectedly but the money should be the least of your worries. Your poor dog is barely 9 weeks old and it's going to have to cope with 1 eye.


How dare you judge me that is all I will say to you.

And meko you are right about how I feel.
The money isnt what matters the dog is all I care about.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh and the claws of the cat are clipped it made no difference Im afraid.
and as for the dog needing manners hes a 9 week old pup ofcourse hes gunna wanna sniff the cat. They had investigated each other before this incident. He just seems to have been unlucky enough to catch her in one of her moods which she has rather frequently.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> Oh and the claws of the cat are clipped it made no difference Im afraid.
> and as for the dog needing manners hes a 9 week old pup ofcourse hes gunna wanna sniff the cat. They had investigated each other before this incident. He just seems to have been unlucky enough to catch her in one of her moods which she has rather frequently.


 

Is there no chance the vets can save his eye?


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well the vet had a look put drops in to check the extent of the damage and decided enucleation would be the best option.
We have until wednesday before they are free to do the operation so we could possibly get a second opinion. But the eye is pretty badly clouded


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> Well the vet had a look put drops in to check the extent of the damage and decided enucleation would be the best option.
> We have until wednesday before they are free to do the operation so we could possibly get a second opinion. But the eye is pretty badly clouded


 
Poor puppy, it was such a freak accident, he was very unlucky. Goodluck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know its horrible, Me and my OH both felt so bad we were crying in the car because we both felt so terrible for him, and in your head you cant stop reminding yourself that you could have stopped it.
I was playing with him half an hour ago and he doesnt seem to care whatsoever which sort of made me feel a little happier that he still wants to play and be the lil savage that he is.

The other thing that upsets me is I really love the cat that did it, she was meant to be my OH's cat be she chose me and only really lets me touch her, but it upsets me
because I cant look at her in the same way right now even though its not really her fault


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

ouch £450 hard luck dont you have insurance


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well the person we got Loki off of took our details to set up 4 weeks free cover for us through pet plan but they didnt do it, Im not blaming them nor will I name them as I dont want anyone to be negative to them.
We tried to insure him when we first brought him home but alot of places wouldnt insure him because he was only 7 weeks old


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just had a random thought, would it not be worth them stitching the
Nictitating Membranes together as I had a cat with a very damaged eye that looked like this after it was stitched shut, he went on to make a full recovery and now has 100% vision in the eye


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Its something I could ring them and ask them about.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

I'd get a second opinion : victory:.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> Its something I could ring them and ask them about.


Jasper had the biggest corneal ulcer(caused by a disease that only dogs usually suffer from but I cant remember the name) I have ever seen and although treated with various creams it kept getting deeper, the stitching was a last ditch attempt before they removed his eye which was at the point of bursting. 
It may or may not be suitable for your pup but definately worth asking the vet about


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*eye stitching*



Shell195 said:


> Jasper had the biggest corneal ulcer(caused by a disease that only dogs usually suffer from but I cant remember the name) I have ever seen and although treated with various creams it kept getting deeper, the stitching was a last ditch attempt before they removed his eye which was at the point of bursting.
> It may or may not be suitable for your pup but definately worth asking the vet about


I also had this done for my dog.The eye recovered 95 % vision with a small cloudy are remaining for ever.I wouldn't have thought the vet would have suggested eye removal though unless things were pretty dire regarding the damage.No harm asking,fingers crossed .


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

think i`d want a second opinion too, and would pay the consult fee elsewhere to get one, it seems very soon to suggest such a massive op, without giving the eye time to heal. i`d definatly want to try all the other options fisrt before going with removal at such a young age.

hope it all turns out ok though.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

I am so sorry to read that Loki has to have his Eye removed. Such a freak accident and they do happen!

Just do your best for him and give him loads of love after the op...bless him. He will bounce back, they are quite hardy little things.

Good luck for Wed and do please keep us posted on his recovery.

Big hug and Kisses to Loki and a cuddle for your purdie.:flrt:

Jingle Bells.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well Its morning and we have just checked him over again and his eye does look a hell of a lot better which is surprising, So I think its a case of definetly getting another opinion


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> Well Its morning and we have just checked him over again and his eye does look a hell of a lot better which is surprising, So I think its a case of definetly getting another opinion


 

Thats great news, fingers crossed his eye can recover


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

aww poor puppy 
what a freak accident to happen!

Hope everything turns out ok for him. Hopefully it heals ok


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> I know its horrible, Me and my OH both felt so bad we were crying in the car because we both felt so terrible for him, and in your head you cant stop reminding yourself that you could have stopped it. little happier that he still wants to play and be the lil savage that he is.
> 
> The other thing that upsets me is I really love the cat that did it, she was meant to be my OH's cat be she chose me and only really lets me touch her, but it upsets me because I cant look at her in the same way right now even though its not really her fault


Two points! 

The first one, don't beat yourself up about it, it's happened and it's basically too late. Now you've got to do what's best for the pup.

Second point, don't blame the cat! Cats and dogs are very different and for me the biggest difference (I started off with dogs and then got cats) is the fact that dogs view every person/animal they meet as a potential friend and cats view them as a potential enemy. Your puppy would see the cat as a new friend and the cat would, quite honestly, be frightened of the puppy and fight or flight is the only way to deal with fear. If the cat felt flight wasn't an option then she had one choice, defend herself the only way she knew how.

I agree with Shell that stitching up the eye might give the cornea a chance to heal, so it's worth trying. I tried it with a kitten who had eye damage at 12 weeks old, but sadly it didn't work and she had to have her eye removed about 4 weeks later. What I will say is that animals are hugely adaptable, especially when disasters strike when they are young and I'm sure if the worst scenario does happen and he has to have the eye removed, he'll adapt to his limited vision probably better than you would :lol:

But definitely ask the vet or get a second opinion from another vet before you make such a major decision.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know I should blame the cat Im just finding it hard to forgive her at the moment which I feel most people would.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> I know I should blame the cat Im just finding it hard to forgive her at the moment which I feel most people would.


I presume that's ^ a typo?? 

I don't understand why would you find it hard to forgive her ( or why you feel that most people would) - she didn't do it deliberately!

To be honest I'd find it hard to forgive myself if that had happened in my house - not the cat - sorry!


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

it is indeed a typo. I just dont feel the same about her at the moment, I know it isnt her fault and I do blame myself for it.
Its just how I feel does it really have to be rationale


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Course it doesn't! I felt like that when my first cat ate our budgie, but not for long because, again, it wasn't really his fault - it was my husband's for accidentally locking him in the living room with the budgie overnight.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well his eye still doesnt look too bad it hasnt gone soft and squishy, and the clouding isnt taking up his entire eye.
So he is booked in to another vet that My OH's family have used for years and trust, so we will see what they have to say, oh and also they said that if the eye does need removing it will cost around £160 so Im just wondering is it common place for prices at vets to vary soooo much? I just dont understand why there would be such a difference


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> Well his eye still doesnt look too bad it hasnt gone soft and squishy, and the clouding isnt taking up his entire eye.
> So he is booked in to another vet that My OH's family have used for years and trust, so we will see what they have to say, oh and also they said that if the eye does need removing it will cost around £160 so Im just wondering is it common place for prices at vets to vary soooo much? I just dont understand why there would be such a difference


 
They can do, vets have quoted me £320 in the past, another for the same thing £150!


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Awwww good luck for you and the puppy!! 

It really is a freak accident and nothing you can do about it so dont beat yourself up!

She could just have easily been roaming around the garden and a neighbours cat have had a swipe at her, acccidents happen its what you do after that counts and im sure your doing everything you can.

We have been considering getting a dog (always said no because of the long hours we work, but over the past week have decided to cut my hours so will be around loads more) but we have a cat that even though is really friendly with us and our rabbit (they snuggle together) im not sure how she would take to another animal in the house so im still thinking about it.

Anyway good luck with the puppy .


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good luck with this vet and I hope his diagnosis isn't as severe, but at least if it is then you'll know there isn't a choice, at the moment there still might be! :2thumb:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

we will keep you guys posted


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, vets costs can vary greatly so it is worthwhile shopping around. Good luck with this other vet you've been recommended. Let's know how the wee pup get on.:2thumb:

Jules


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

omg i think the same thing has happend to my 17 week old staffie we went to bed on sat night and she was fine got up sunday morn and she wouldnt open her eye i just thought she had somthing in it so i put a warm cloth on it to wipe away the weeping but this morning shes opened her eye up and the eyes bright blue you cant see her pupil im dreading the thought that she might be blind i have got her in to the vets this afternoon. do you think she could be blind ? any advice would be greatly accepted.
thanks


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*cloudy eye*

A milky eye doesn't mean your pup is blind,it's just a reaction to damage.It may just be a small scratch or an ulcer.The vet usually drops a dye into the eye to show up the damage and decides appropriate treatment.You may just need drops.Its imperative that damaged eyes are treated asap as not only are they very painful but the damage is worsened rapidly by bacteria and extensive damage can occur if treatment is delayed .


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:up: What she said :lol2:

Fingers crossed the vet has better news for you than the OP got! :2thumb:


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

thanks you guys yeah fingers crossed im just really worried as her eyes were brown now its bright blue  but hopefully its just a infection and drops will cure it . im not sure what colour the whole eye would go if its damaged? 
thanks


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

get to the vets ASAP to be safe


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> Not particularly she is a grumpy cat in general, and the pup showed a lil interest in her and she wanted him nowhere near.
> 
> We will be trying to keep them apart for now atleast.


 you'll be '_trying_' to keep them apart? You let the pup and the cat be close together even though you knew the cat didn't like the pup and would likely defend itself? Let's hope you succeed in keeping them apart before this poor bloody baby loses it's one remaining eye, and all because a selfish human decided that they wanted a dog, even though they were fully aware that they have an aggresive cat which might blind it.:bash:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

ok so firstly im so sorry about your pup but im sure with a good vet and with or without its eye it will lead a great life

BUT dont blame the cat it wasnt her fault at all if you didnt get there in time that means you were way to far away when you were introducing them??? 

to me that makes it your fault not the cats!? im not being horrible its just the way i see it! so you shouldnt be looking to forgive your cat but yourself- why put your cat in such a position she feels so scared she has to fight? and not to be right next to her to try and reassure her isnt great either 

i really hope the dog doesnt need his eye out but if he does he will cope - i know a few one eyed dogs and several blind ones all doing well

do shop around i pay £85 for hip scoring at a vets 20 miles away or i could pay £230 5 miles away!

cheri


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> you'll be '_trying_' to keep them apart? You let the pup and the cat be close together even though you knew the cat didn't like the pup and would likely defend itself? Let's hope you succeed in keeping them apart before this poor bloody baby loses it's one remaining eye, and all because a selfish human decided that they wanted a dog, even though they were fully aware that they have an aggresive cat which might blind it.:bash:


surprise surprise fenwoman dislikes me, I have to say I dont even know you and I already know how hated you are for being a bit of an arse.
And just to point out we didnt realise the cat was in the room at the time, but I suppose if you have a cat you know its whereabouts all the time.
and yes I am selfish as are you if you keep an animal its for your benefit really isnt it. Dont judge me you foul miserable person.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

oh and before it gets said, yes we checked the room to see if she was around first and couldnt find her we obviously missed her but I am human right?

Missmoore I already said it was my fault but couldnt help feeling differently about the cat I have emotions, and no I wasnt too far away I was laid on the floor with the pup he went behind me I got up to play with him some more and heard the yelp, he was about 2 ft away from me It all happened very fast.


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

lycanlord20 said:


> surprise surprise fenwoman dislikes me, I have to say I dont even know you and I already know how hated you are for being a bit of an arse.
> And just to point out we didnt realise the cat was in the room at the time, but I suppose if you have a cat you know its whereabouts all the time.
> and yes I am selfish as are you if you keep an animal its for your benefit really isnt it. Dont judge me you foul miserable person.


 
Hun i wouldnt worry about the opinion on fenwoman, it seems her and marinam2 are the little internet trolls of the world!! :whistling2:

I hope the pup feels better, and can you put more pics up of the adorable little monster!!!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

These accidents do happen. 
My dog had ended up with a fair few scratches on his nose from our grumpy old cat but its just a cats way of getting them to go away! 
Sadly yours ended a bit more seriously though but hopefully the dog will learn to stay away from the cat.

These things to happen however alert you are to everything. It happens so quickly you never really have time to react.

So ignore all the cruel comments people on here just seem to want to find a reason to argue with others!! :bash:

Hope the puppy is looking better today as well


----------



## lycanlordsbitch (Jul 21, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> selfish human decided that they wanted a dog, even though they were fully aware that they have an aggresive cat which might blind it.:bash:


 we do not have an aggresive cat she is just grumpy with certain people, just like humans. if you had a grumpy friend would you keep them locked away so they cant upset anyone. how dare you judge us! like graham said they are normaly kept apart it was 1 mistake, im assuming you have never made a mistake in your life????


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

I hope your pup is Ok 
Are you getting a second opinion? 
I too had a cat who had to have their eye stitched together as a last ditch resort before having to have it removed. Four weeks later when the stitches were removed there was just a tiny milky scratch and he got to keep his eye. 
I have everything crossed for you 
As for the "blame" side of things, ignore the people who will happily try and upset you further at an upsetting time. Your cat isn't to blame though either it was just natural instinct, but I can understand you not feeling the same about her as well, however that will pass. 
Good luck, please keep us updated


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How is the pup today, did you get a second opinion? Fingers crossed its good news


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

We will know for sure tomorrow night, his eye looks pretty damn good to be honest.
so we are fairly hopeful


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> surprise surprise fenwoman dislikes me,


 Don't be so silly. I don't hate you. How can I hate you if I've never even met you.:bash: I have no feelings toward you either way.


> I have to say I dont even know you and I already know how hated you are for being a bit of an arse.


There are some very silly people around who hate me on the basis that I have disagreed with them at some point. Fair enough. It doesn't bother me at all other than me pitying them for being so peurile.


> And just to point out we didnt realise the cat was in the room at the time,


You were in the room with the pup, you saw the pup go up to the cat but you weren't aware that the cat was in the room? How odd.Or, you knew that cat was aggressive and that the puppy could be in danger, so you didn't make sure that anything dangerous (i.e. the cat) was out of the room?


> but I suppose if you have a cat you know its whereabouts all the time.


 I have 15 cats and I would be fully aware of whether one was in a room or not. The question is not relevant though because not one of my cats is a danger to any of my dogs. If one of them was a danger to the dogs, then it would not be allowed in the room with the dogs, just as I make sure no cats are in the living room when I let my parrot out of his cage.


> and yes I am selfish as are you if you keep an animal its for your benefit really isnt it.


Keeping an animal is not selfish. Keeping an animal when you are fully aware that you cannot properly care for the animal or that it might be miserable or in danger in your house, is selfish.


> Dont judge me you foul miserable person.


 See this is what makes me chuckle. You don't know me. You have never met me, yet you presume to know me and you judge me. Not only do you judge me but you insult me in the same breath that you are telling me not to judge you. If I'm foul, then you are a moron and so is the woman who bred the pup.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

You wasted your time typing as I have no interest in reading it, if you have nothing helpful to say then please just stay out of my thread


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> You wasted your time typing as I have no interest in reading it, if you have nothing helpful to say then please just stay out of my thread


 What a mature and intelligent response. BTW since this is a public forum, I shall reply whenever the fancy takes me.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey by all means keep replying but like I say its a waste of your time really as you have nothing to say of any interest


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> Hey by all means keep replying but like I say its a waste of your time really as you have nothing to say of any interest


and yet you reply...............................


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I will post an update possibly tomorrow night to let you guys know if the op is necessary or not.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you and puppy loki :grouphug:


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

I will keep my fingers crossed all day today


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

HE GETS TO KEEP HIS EYE

He has been given some synthetic tear drops to keep his eye moist but the vet was saying there is no reason he would need his eye out as it isnt that bad, he just has a lil scaring that the vet says he should be able to reduce with some drops. We go back to see him next friday to check the progress.
So happy that hes healing well.
But I realy cant beleive the vet at vets 4 pets wanted to remove his eye, she tried to get it done that day right there and then


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Just proves that when it comes to something serious, a second opinion is worth it!

Great news! :2thumb:


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Awwww poor puppy!
Just a thought have you thought about getting soft claw caps put on her claws? That way if it happens again she won't cause any damage.
Heres the link
coloured nails for cats and dogs. Special packs for vets and home start up packs

Hope Loki goes through the op okay x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats excellent news, in cases like this its always worth getting a second opinion:no1:
You can forgive the cat now:lol2:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> Awwww poor puppy!
> Just a thought have you thought about getting soft claw caps put on her claws? That way if it happens again she won't cause any damage.
> Heres the link
> coloured nails for cats and dogs. Special packs for vets and home start up packs
> ...


im guessing you didnt read it all hehe
Hes not having an op anymore he doesnt need one 
And yeah we have thought about soft claws


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Thats excellent news, in cases like this its always worth getting a second opinion:no1:
> You can forgive the cat now:lol2:


was cuddling her yesterday its hard to stay mad at her haha


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

Aw im so glad hun more pics soon plz


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Here you go




































just a few for you just took them after he went down for toilet lol so hes a lil drowsy
Its the eye on his white side vets for pets wanted to remove


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awww bless him he looks so sleepy:flrt: Other than the scratch at the corner of his eye it doesnt look much different to the other one(could just be the photo)


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Him

Great news for Loki :flrt: such a cute pup xx

Jingle Bells.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Where can you see a scratch cuz I cant see the damage to his eye at all in the pics and I know where it is lol
Its just a lil scar that he has now really and the vet reckons that may go aswell
you cant tell its there unless you force his eye open to have a good look lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The second photo looks like he has a tiny scratch in the corner of his eye


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> But I realy cant beleive the vet at vets 4 pets wanted to remove his eye, she tried to get it done that day right there and then


and take £450 off you before the damage had chance to settle down.
Take him back to Vets 4 Pets and ask to book him in for the op


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im ringing vets for pets in the morning and cancelling my account. 
I mean the money wasnt going to be an issue but to know they were going to take my money and my best friends eye when its managed to heal. I think the vet must be useless I think shes new. She tried telling me that his eye had started to go squishy and deflates so I was a bit wary of her because it looked normal to me. Im glad I decided I didnt trust her and got another opinion. The vets for pets vet just put a solution in his eye but never used any uv light to check it or a lil magnifying glass like the second vet did.
Do you mean his eye whites where it looks a lil red, It is a lil pinky at the moment but he has had his eye poked and a weird peice of card shoved down there then some more eye drops, then more then more again lol


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats for you  Such good news :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> Im ringing vets for pets in the morning and cancelling my account.
> I mean the money wasnt going to be an issue but to know they were going to take my money and my best friends eye when its managed to heal. I think the vet must be useless I think shes new. She tried telling me that his eye had started to go squishy and deflates so I was a bit wary of her because it looked normal to me. Im glad I decided I didnt trust her and got another opinion. The vets for pets vet just put a solution in his eye but never used any uv light to check it or a lil magnifying glass like the second vet did.
> Do you mean his eye whites where it looks a lil red, It is a lil pinky at the moment but he has had his eye poked and a weird peice of card shoved down there then some more eye drops, then more then more again lol


No the skin just before the corner of his eye. I hope you tell the vets why you are cancelling the account. Im delighted his eye is on the mend:no1:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

oh right I see where you mean, no that parts not the scratch, he has a black dot on his eyelid so it looks like theres a lil white scar between the dot and the rest of his eye lol


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats great to hear! :2thumb:
I am so glad he gets to keep his eye.

If I was you I would take pleasure in telling them how thick the vet is and that you are cancelling your account!


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

FallenAngel said:


> Thats great to hear! :2thumb:
> I am so glad he gets to keep his eye.
> 
> If I was you I would take pleasure in telling them how thick the vet is and that you are cancelling your account!


I shall take great pleasure in it indeed, I will not be impolite though, even though when we called to cancel the operation they were very rude to my OH


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

lycanlord20 said:


> I shall take great pleasure in it indeed, I will not be impolite though, even though when we called to cancel the operation they were very rude to my OH


I think you should be if they were rude!

We changed vets after one gave our cat his boosters and caused his neck to swell up and more or less shoved us out the door and said they didnt do anything!


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I will be polite but If they start being funny with me I will be a complete ass to them
But we shall wait and see


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*great news*

thats fantastic news.I changed vets after I took my boy with an injured neck and they diagnosed him with epilepsy.He went two weeks with epilepsy treatment before I insisted it was his neck and got referred to a specialist.Several hundred pounds later the specialist treated him with bog standard anti inflammatory injection and pain killers.Talk about money down the drain.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Some vets are useless, we had a sick guinea pig which we had to leave there over night for them to treat, he died while he was there (fair enough we sort of expected it) 

But when we went to collect his body the next day they slapped him on reception counter wrapped in a piece of paper towel and then handed me a pretty large bill with the other hand!

I settled the bill walked out and never used them again, their complete lack of tact was disgusting!

I knew there was a bill to pay, that wasnt the issue but they were so uncaring!

Our new vet is massively overpriced but they are good and we trust them so im not bothered.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> The vets for pets vet just put a solution in his eye but never used any uv light to check it or a lil magnifying glass like the second vet did.


I can't believe any vet would examine an eye problem without using fluorescein and a uv light to check for ulcers and corneal damage. :gasp:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i can believe it, theres a lot of vets out there just in it for the money, they are a business after all.

a good vet is priceless, i drive past 4 other surgeries to get to mine!

i`d be putting in a complaint to the practice manager and taking it further if it was my puppy.

good news loki is going to be fine tho, he`s very cute.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`d be putting in a complaint to the practice manager and taking it further if it was my puppy.


Totally agree. Given the severity of her diagnosis, that's a helluva mistake to make and certainly not one that could be called a 'minor mistake' so I'd be complaining to the senior vet or practice manager about that diagnosis and I'd be asking why she didn't check the eye under UV light to see if it was an ulcer that could be treated.

If you google them - their slogan is "Putting your pet first" - hmmm........... doubtful in Loki's case.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

feorag said:


> I can't believe any vet would examine an eye problem without using fluorescein and a uv light to check for ulcers and corneal damage. :gasp:


she used fluorescein as you call it but no UV I didnt know this was the way it should be done until we saw the second vet who was much much better.
I think shes the only vet at the practice now.


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh I am so glad he gets to keep his eye 
Well done on seeking a second opinion


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im just glad that we didnt have the £450 on us when we went to see the vet originally or he would have had his eye removed.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> she used fluorescein as you call it but no UV I didnt know this was the way it should be done until we saw the second vet who was much much better.
> I think shes the only vet at the practice now.


I'm struggling to understand what good putting fluorescein in the eye would be without checking it with a uv light?? That's the whole idea because it fluoresces under UV light and shows up the scratches, ulcers whatever.

To put fluorescein in the eye and look at it without a light is totally pointless imao.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well I dont know but thats what she did, I just dont think shes a good vet at all, I mean she was telling us his eye was soft and deflated but It looked normal other than the scratch to us.
Well we will never go there again and will be telling everyone we know not to use them either


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

Another vets 4 pets fail 
Just be glad your pup didn't have the op for no reason


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Glad to hear your pup is ok : victory:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm really glad puppy is ok and keeps his eye - I was struggling to see anything wrong in the pictures!




feorag said:


> I'm struggling to understand what good putting fluorescein in the eye would be without checking it with a uv light?? That's the whole idea because it fluoresces under UV light and shows up the scratches, ulcers whatever.
> 
> To put fluorescein in the eye and look at it without a light is totally pointless imao.


Just FYI (not in any bitchy or otherwise nasty manner, just let you know!) Fluoroscein in a big ulcer can be easily seen in a normally lit room. For thorough examination, blue or green light is used to make it stand out. No UV at all as far as I am aware.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

so how can a normal looking eye with a scatch be deflated and squishy and need removing?


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> so how can a normal looking eye with a scatch be deflated and squishy and need removing?


I thought it looked normal other than the scratch, the rubbish vet thought it was soft and needed removing she was wrong


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> I'm Just FYI (not in any bitchy or otherwise nasty manner, just let you know!) Fluoroscein in a big ulcer can be easily seen in a normally lit room. For thorough examination, blue or green light is used to make it stand out. No UV at all as far as I am aware.


Not taken in any way as a bitchy comment.

I always thought a UV light was used, but maybe not, realise that a big ulcer would be seen in normal light, but a small one or a few separate small ones wouldn't show up as well would they?


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

vets 4 pets strike again. this dog was so lucky compared to a lot of the others i've heard about. i hope you will be putting in a massive complaint to help towards making sure more and more people don't lose their pets due to them 

very sweet puppy btw :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its sickening that a little pup would be mutilated needessly to make some cash, when some tlc and drops would sort it out.

:devil:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

feorag said:


> Not taken in any way as a bitchy comment.
> 
> I always thought a UV light was used, but maybe not, realise that a big ulcer would be seen in normal light, but a small one or a few separate small ones wouldn't show up as well would they?



They would not indeed  - that's where the light comes in.

And some don't show up at all with fluoroscein and you need rose bengal. Mainly herpetic ones allegedly - not having any rose bengal i can't say.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Exotic Mad said:


> vets 4 pets strike again. this dog was so lucky compared to a lot of the others i've heard about. i hope you will be putting in a massive complaint to help towards making sure more and more people don't lose their pets due to them
> 
> very sweet puppy btw :flrt:


We are going to make a big complaint yes, I am thinking about writing them a letter and sending it to head office or something


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

wonder if they`ve read the 10 principles they are supposed to follow?

RCVS Online / Veterinary Surgeons / 1B. The ten guiding principles


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

ignore this persons posts people, think maybe someones just trying to bait everyone? 

their other posts are about feeding live kittens to huskeys and microwaving snakes to kill mites.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> ignore this persons posts people, think maybe someones just trying to bait everyone?
> 
> their other posts are about feeding live kittens to huskeys and microwaving snakes to kill mites.


:gasp: Seriously???


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Who are we ignoring lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> Who are we ignoring lol


 
I wondered the same thing:lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the posts have been deleted now, the person posted that we were all over-reacting it was apparently a normal mistake and was a bit vile


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

All his posts have been deleted on other threads too.

He was a troll and he lived in a hole - hope he's crawled back again!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

There is at least one on every forum:bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> There is at least one on every forum:bash:


 yeah and I'm it on this forum so if anyone tries to muscle in, there'll be bloodshed :bash:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> the posts have been deleted now, the person posted that we were all over-reacting it was apparently a normal mistake and was a bit vile


I didnt think you could delete posts? Im still in the dark as to who we are on about here. . .


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the posts were a bit `orrible, not what you`d expect on an animal site, a mod will have deleted them.

a bit odd for a newbie with 5 posts tho?


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> the posts were a bit `orrible, not what you`d expect on an animal site, a mod will have deleted them.
> 
> a bit odd for a newbie with 5 posts tho?


Hmm mabey someone opened a 2nd account just to p:censor: people off im suprised mods deleted them though as viperlover did similar things in the DDA forum and they werent deleted


----------

